# Stress and wetdreams



## Saya (Mar 25, 2010)

I wanted to bounce this off you guys.

This week at work has been super rough and stressful for my hubs so I have been doing anything I can for him. Hard quickies when he walks in the door at night, his fav foods for dinner and a massage and the best BJs I can give when we go to bed. Last 2 nights in a row I have woken up to find him sporting huge hard ons. Fist time he was thrusting into the sheets and last night he was humping me. Both times I have held him in my hand and let him thrust till he has an orgasm.* But here's the thing.* He is totally asleep for it. Does not wake up at all and has no idea the next AM.

Should I be worried? I know this is just a phase at work. He is talking to me about the work stuff. Its not something that he has to worry about his job over. But this is the most stressed I have ever seen him. I haven't told him about what has happened while he is asleep. Should I?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## losinglove (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok, I'm no expert but from what I know stressful situations can cause this. It is an unconscious release. The stress may be greater than he is letting on, or than he realizes. Your husband may be embarrassed if you talk to him about it, but I don't know him. Personally I would want to know. 

Personal story: When I was in the military I was sent to Saudi Arabia during the first Gulf War. Can't get much more stressful than that. This happened to me a couple times while sleeping.


----------



## pulse (Mar 24, 2010)

Sorry but I'm not clear as to what exactly your worry is, and as such it's difficult to fathom whether or not you should tell him about the wet dreams.


----------



## CaliRN (Jan 2, 2010)

It's normal!!


----------



## PeasNCarrots (Apr 5, 2010)

LOL, so sorry but I WISH I had this problem!!!! My H goes the other direction. No sex for 13 mos, according to him mostly due to stress.....


----------



## bumpgrind1 (Mar 29, 2010)

My wife is bipolar and always stressed. We almost never have sex but there have been lots of nights that I've awoken to find her masturbating while shes sleeping, sometimes to climax sometimes not. She's never reached out for me though. I know it isn't much help other than to say that women can have wet dreams too.


----------



## steve71 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Saya,

it sounds like you have a great time together so why not - with a suitable twinkle in your eyes - tell him and make it a part of the fun!

I can't say i've ever thought of wet dreams as a product of stress - I think they're simply one of nature's bounties


----------



## OneMarriedGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

FWIW, if were me in that situation. I'd certainly welcome my wife joining in, by waking me up first ... or not


----------



## Saya (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for the reassurance.

I had never been in bed with a guy when he had a wet dream. I always figured it ended after puberty. Had lunch with one of my brothers and when I mentioned it he laughed his butt off! Guess I should have known better since I grew up the only girl in a house full of guys! Suppose thats why my hubs always says I have more of a guy's attitude toward sex.

Next time it happens I think I'll see how far we can go before he wakes up.

Color me weird, but there's something cute about the whole thing!


----------



## pulse (Mar 24, 2010)

I hope he knows how lucky he is - you seem to be taking care of his every sexual need, so go tell him.


----------



## OneMarriedGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

saya said:


> INext time it happens I think I'll see how far we can go before he wakes up..





pulse said:


> I hope he knows how lucky he is - you seem to be taking care of his every sexual need, so go tell him.


Ya, I think you have a great many men quite envious of your husband right now. LOL


----------



## Saya (Mar 25, 2010)

Well we've only been married 3 years so we have time to mess it up! Really though, both our parents got divorced so we made a commitment to really work at this. And he takes just as good care of me 

Fyi he woke up as soon as I took him in my mouth!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## OneMarriedGuy (Apr 5, 2010)

Saya said:


> Fyi he woke up as soon as I took him in my mouth!


OK Stop, just stop! Can't you see I'm in tears now !!! lol

Glad to hear the two of you are getting along so well. Keep working at it, it will be well worth your efforts (and tell him to keep working too)

Best Wishes


----------

